# 11dp5dt still bfn.....cam I stop the drugs?



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Really need some Advice as I just don't know what to do. I'm on my second fet, we transferred a day 5 and day 6 blast.  I've been testing since 5 dpt and not even a faint line, today I'd 11dpt.  My problem is that my clinic policy is to test on hot at 14dpt. I know I'm out and I've known for a while. My first ivf ended in mmc and I was positive from early on, my first fet I was positive at day5 but it turned negative at day 8, the pain of having to take fertility drugs even knowing its not worked is torture. I, currently on 4 estradiol daily that give me constant migraines and nausea, and poi shots daily in my bum that I can handle fine but the effects of the progesterone are killing me!  My boobs are aching, my heads pounding, I feel full blown af pains and cramps but the drugs are stopping my body from allowing me to bleed and move on.  My question is, do u think is safe to stop drugs if I still get negative tomorrow at 12dpt or should I stay on until Wednesday?  I just want this cycle to be over, it's been another 8 loooooooong weeks and I need closure.

Thanks girls, Maria x


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Stay on the meds until day 14 blood test, just in case. It's just a few more days & could well be worth it. HPTs are notoriously not as good as blood tests, you need bloods!


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Theodora, urge my clinic refuse to do bloods though, they didn't even give me a test to take home, just said buy hpt and test wed!! X


----------



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey mross

I'd say for the sake of a few more days stay on the drugs, I tested on my otd last cycle and it was negative, I stopped all my drugs as I had known all along it hadn't worked, no symtopms etc.  I tested again 2 days later as the clinic had advised me to because I had slow day 6 blasts, I nearly didn't bother and was utterly shocked when it came up as pregnant 1-2 weeks.  The next day my test was negative again and I will always wonder if I had just stayed on all my drugs for those 2/3 days would my embie have managed to stay with me.  Its just not worth stopping as you just never know... xxx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Your clinic is not so lovely sounds like, can you do a private test?? In France my GP is happy to prescribe such a thing & it is cheap.


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks girls. Honey that's so sad. Ok I'm going to stay on them xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Is there any way you can get a blood done tomorrow even as an extra at another clinic or pay for one at your own? That way you can confirm def a negative and stop drugs tomorrow night.

I think given you have tested early and got a pos before it is unlikely to change , but you dont want to stop drugs jic. 

X x


----------

